# cork table paint or?



## DayDaysTech (Apr 4, 2011)

ok so i have a L shape computer desk, and its a cork not wood. it has a factory sticker that looks like wood but its not. the table has lots of starches on it and i wanna get rid of them. now, i want it black and glossy but not sure if i should buy another sticker or paint it but i have heard that painting can ruin the cork table. what is the best way to make this black and glossy?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Cork??

It sounds like you have the typical particle board with melamine finish......got one right here and the melamine is worn through where the mouse sits.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

If you were handy with a router with a bevel bit and knew how to spread contact adhesive you could put a whole new laminate sheet on top of the existing. You can get all of this at a Lowes or Home Depo.

Glue it on, router the edges and you are done.


----------

